# trade show



## hootr (Mar 28, 2009)

How are the demontrator folks paid at the trade shows?
Commission, per show, milage plus?
I don't think it could be enough to live on, but has to amount to something.
If they were just doing it for the love of woodworking they'd be LJs.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Here in Australia… some demonstrators are paid by the organisers of the shows… I think that an amount is agreed upon prior to the show and the demonstrator has to arrange airfares accommodation and meals and what ever is left is his or hers.,.. so if they go cheap they keep a lot… if they over spend they end up with little…
A lot of the smaller companies pay on commission.. some of the bigger companies have staff attend.. it depends on the company and the trade show.. 
I have been a demonstrator for the Torque work centre and all expenses were covered.. as a dealer as well I make commission on any sales resulting from the shows. So really best of both worlds but as I make more sales the onus will be on me to pay my own way… unless I can get on as a demonstrator with the organisers…a good demonstrator is considered a crowd puller…
I don't know how it works over your way…


----------

